# Rmc and BOTC dates...am i missing something?



## FSGT Lampkin (17 May 2005)

Hey all

So assuming i start my BOTC on June 27th or July 4th.....at 7 weeks long....thats leaves me ending on either August 8thish or 13th is.....so why do 1st years start RMC on Sept 16th? im sure ive got something wrong here cause i cant imagine being giving 4-5 weeks off ...i remeber hearing something about like a 3 day gap btwn BOTC and RMC ....is there any break btwn? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## FredDaHead (17 May 2005)

I remember being told IAP (the part we're doing this summer) is actually 9 weeks. I counted with the dates I was given (June 26th to August 27th IIRC) and it IS 9 weeks. As for what happens in the gap, I was told it's basically off.

You'd better wait for the recruiting center to give you the complete info. I'd assume you'll get it soon, as I have to show up tomorrow morning to pick up new documents and do stuff.

Anyways, I'll see you at St. Jean.


----------



## s23256 (17 May 2005)

I believe under the current system you get approx. 1 week off between IAP and RMC.  When I did it 4 years ago we finished BOTP had our course party that night and got on the bus to RMC the next morning so enjoy it.  3 days till grad parade!


----------

